#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-01-17
<n0wje> hello everyone!
#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-01-18
<agroinno> Hello
<agroinno> anybody here?
<agroinno> I have some questions for this community
<mneptok> yessssss?
<agroinno> Hi
<mneptok> 'allo
<agroinno> aneptok
<agroinno> Well, I work with a small organization in Albuquerque
<agroinno> looking to upgrade its technological infrastructure
<mneptok> OK ...
<agroinno> I'm wondering if there are consultants/companies in the Albuquerque area that do that sort of thing, with a full understanding of FOSS principles
<agroinno> So that the idea of free software is built into the company's philosophy and infrastructure
<mneptok> why do you feel you need a consultancy?
<agroinno> I is an upper management decision
<agroinno> They have decided they'd like to go with a one-stop-shop kind of deal
<mneptok> you need someone to convince upper management?
<mneptok> oh.
<agroinno> No...
<agroinno> I need a company that can help us deploy IT infrastructure
<mneptok> how big is this organization?
<agroinno> but one that has an FOSS focus
<agroinno> 14 people
<agroinno> approximately
<agroinno> between 14 and 18
<mneptok> you don;t need a consultant. you need a good vendor.
<agroinno> Could you explain more what you mean?
<mneptok> if you were deploying 500+ desktops you would need a dedicated team to perform that roll-out.
<agroinno> ok
<mneptok> with 14 people, you just need a hardware vendor that is reposnive to you.
<mneptok> *responsive
<mneptok> IOW, there is nothing Albuquerque FLOSS Partners is going to do for a company of 14 people that Dell cannot do.
<agroinno> well, we also have some custom software development needs
<mneptok> for that, unless working on-site is requisite, i'd shop globally for a developer(s)
<agroinno> ok
<mneptok> look at System76
<mneptok> small Ubuntu-only vendor 7h north in Denver
<agroinno> system76
<agroinno> we already have all the computers
<agroinno> most of them
<agroinno> but we need a crm solution
<agroinno> perhaps a vpn
<agroinno> a postfix based mail server
<mneptok> management needs to understand that the things you are talking about are not installed like a new refrigerator. they will need ongoing maintenance.
<agroinno> management understand that
<mneptok> paying a consultant every time you need the mail server tweaked is not cost effective.
<agroinno> won't be necessary
<agroinno> i can tweak away
<agroinno> and I'm an payroll
<mneptok> so pardon, but why can;t you set this up?
<agroinno> Is there an open source software vendor in albuquerque?
<agroinno> this is my question
<mneptok> i have no idea if there's one in the sense of an integrator. i work for a very prominent FLOSS project, and am based in ABQ. but we only care about your databases. ;)
<mneptok> i have enough experience with SugarCRM to know that i'd rather hand over responsibilty for such assets to Salesforce. ;)
<mneptok> and after fighting the spam wars, using Google Mail in small organizations gets more appealing.
<agroinno> ok
<agroinno> thanks
<mneptok> if you need a VPN, a business-grade Internet router should have such functionality built-in
<mneptok> good ones will offer both IPSec and PPPTP
<agroinno> ok, thanks
<agroinno> talk later
<agroinno> bye
<nick125> Good afternoon.
<mneptok> heya
#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-01-22
<nick125> AVL trees are awful.
#ubuntu-us-nm 2012-01-20
<ColonelPanik> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WibmcsEGLKo&feature=youtube_gdata_player
